# camaro vs firebird/gto concept pics



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I found these at another gto website. I've seen so many pics of the new camaro that I'm already sick of it but I have YET to see a pic of the new firebird/gto (whenever pontiac makes up their damned minds) until now. What do you all think? I hate to say it, but I think that Trans Am looks TOUGH!


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I found these at another gto website. I've seen so many pics of the new camaro that I'm already sick of it but I have YET to see a pic of the new firebird/gto (whenever pontiac makes up their damned minds) until now. What do you all think? I hate to say it, but I think that Trans Am looks TOUGH!



OMG I hope this isn't for real. A rolling cartoon. Somebody e-mail Burt Reynolds and tell him to warm up for Smokey and the Bandit III - Geezers Revenge. 

If Pontiac wants to be taken seriously, they should not reach back to ape the very design that made the Trans Am a laughing stock for an entire generation. Keep the name alive but, in a new and unique design that moves forward not back. What they need is a car that will bring some credibility to the brand. Performance, styling, and quality at a decent price. 

The basic design of the Camaro is actually not bad. The show car looks masculine and aggressive without the plastic tack-ons, huge decals and overdone front end of the Firechicken. In short, people wouldn't be ashamed to be seen in one.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

In short, I'd trade my '06 goat in for that "firechicken" any day of the week and twice on Sunday. As far as laughing stock goes, I was around when those firebirds were prowling the streets, I was very young, but I was still around, and I don't recall ever seeing anybody laughing for 10+ years. If it's the performance back then you are dissing, may I be the first to remind you that ALL cars from the mid 70s to the early 90s sucked. Period.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

I vote no bird on the hood.I am not a fan of retro design a little is ok but the fire chicken in the day was most guys dream thanks to Burt and Sally.The 403 olds powered were the sweet ones remove the cat,cut the shaker scoop out,jack the timing,tweak the quadrajet and let the fun begin.Danm those were some fun times arty:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*There isn't going to be a new firebird, nor will there be a new GTO. 

But hey, they could change their minds when hell freezes over, and by judging from the freeze alerts in San Diego, and Los Angeles, hell freezing over may not be a too far behind. *


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Sad thing is, when it comes out????? It will have the same performance that we already have in the gto/s. They need 500hp minimum:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> As far as laughing stock goes, I was around when those firebirds were prowling the streets, I was very young, but I was still around, and I don't recall ever seeing anybody laughing for 10+ years.


You weren't listening hard enough. It was 25 years (mid 70's til about 2000) and the car became an icon for poor taste, low tech, and mediocre quality, but decent performance. No need for Pontiac to dredge up that history.



dustyminpin said:


> If it's the performance back then you are dissing, may I be the first to remind you that ALL cars from the mid 70s to the early 90s sucked. Period.


On this point, I couldn't agree more with the exception of some European brands. BMW, Mercedes, and Porsche were turning out some very good cars while the Japanese were just getting established and the domestics were lost in space. That's how the European mystique developed. They were selling OK cars when everything else was crap.

Thank God times have changed. This is probably the best time in history to be a car nut in the U.S. market. Compare anything from the 60's, 70's, 80's, or 90's to a car made today. There is no contest. For safety, performance, reliability, quality, features, even tires. Whoo hooo.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

*Long Winded....*

1. There are pictures of a new firebird all over these days, nothing is confirmed, nor is it even reasonable to think GM will put a firebird out to compete with the camaro.(especially after all the hype built up around the camaro)

2. The two cars have almost the EXACT SAME DESIGN! Calling one nicely designed and one a joke is an insult to that person's intelligence. 

To rambogto:

1. Damn near the stupidest idea ever to come into a Pontiac GTO forum and start badmouthing the Pontiac Trans Am. Calling the Firebird the "laughing stock for an entire generation" is your opinion. In my opinion, you're a jackass.

2. I'm with you on the wishes for 500 hp. But the fact is it costs hundreds of millions of dollars to develop a new engine, and unless GM is fairly far into the process into developing lets say an LS3, it would be insane to spend more money they dont have making a new engine to put in a car people would like or love with an ls2 in it anyway.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

That is a pretty old picture and it was just someone's rendition of what a 2009 Camaro-based Firebird would look like.



Wing_Nut said:


> Somebody e-mail Burt Reynolds and tell him to warm up for Smokey and the Bandit III - Geezers Revenge.


That would have to be Smokey and the Bandit 4. Number 3 has already been done.










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086325/


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> In short, I'd trade my '06 goat in for that "firechicken" any day of the week and twice on Sunday. As far as laughing stock goes, I was around when those firebirds were prowling the streets, I was very young, but I was still around, and I don't recall ever seeing anybody laughing for 10+ years.


:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*This is Buford T. Justice

Someeeee bitch

ahhh geee daddy, u think we'll ever get the Bandit?

shup junior. Someeeeeeeee Bitch*


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

abright52 said:


> That is a pretty old picture and it was just someone's rendition of what a 2009 Camaro-based Firebird would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I really didn't want to know this!!!!

But as long as we have a picture posted in technicolor......You guys actually don't mind being associated with this image of cultural achievement?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> 2. The two cars have *almost *the *EXACT SAME *DESIGN! Calling one nicely designed and one a joke is *an insult to that person's intelligence*.
> 
> 1. Damn near the stupidest idea ever to come into a Pontiac GTO forum and start badmouthing the Pontiac Trans Am. Calling the Firebird the *"laughing stock for an entire generation"* is your opinion. In my opinion, you're a jackass.


Almost and EXACT SAME is an oxymoron. You must be familiar with at least part of the word. Perhaps the jackass you are seeing is in the bathroom mirror. And I stand by my original comment er.....opinion, the Trans Am became a joke. It was the car of high school kids and the Budweiser disco crowd. No one with any brains or money aspired to own one.

I gave the Chevy designers credit for a nicely styled basic design and some restraint with the plastic. What I took exception to in the proposed Trans Am was the plastic tack-ons, the fake hood scoop, and the laughably tasteless decal on the hood.

This is a lesson in how to take a clean, attractive basic design and make it a joke. Of course there will always be a market for that sort of thing. I guess you're it.

Please consider yourself insulted!


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I personaly like the photo of the could be firebird, of course this is coming from a guy that owns a '79 Monza Spyder. Its been hit in the pass front and hopefully will be a tube chassie car some day. It came complete with the decal option which included a big black spider on the hood and the F41 suspension option, 305/4 speed and rare 3:08 rear gear on 13 inch tires. Believe it or not it was more fun to rip around town in that the GTO. I through a alum. intake, tweaked quad and a auburn shure grip in it and if you could get it to hook it was quite formidable. Yes, there were a few late '70s cars I liked. Still wanting to find a original '78,'79 malibu w/350,4 spd and w/spoiler and tach option. They are rare and should have been an SS model.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't get all the hostility toward what some guy's idea of a new firebird/GTO might look like. I think it's bitchin' cool, and if they built it like the picture I'd buy one. Looks like a Pontiac to me, but then I'm a long-time _Pontiac_ fan. I'd be happy with the same LS2 that's now in the GTO, but wrapped in what I think is a much better looking muscular and aggressive package. If you don't like the retro look, don't buy one. But the retro look sells. Look at the success Harley has had recreating the nostalgic look of their rides from the '40s and '50s, and look at all the Jap cruisers that have copied that style. Look at the new Challenger and the rave reviews it's been getting, etc. The new, modern, restyled look look didn't work out too well for the GTO because it looks too much like any other car on the road. Make somethng that doesn't have cookie cutter looks, something I don't have to get close enough to read the emblems to know what it is, and I might buy it.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I see Numb Nut is still making friends...........
I put this asshat on the dip**** list a long time ago


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh, well its a good thing the rich and intellectual named you their spokeswoman. Oh, they didn't? Then shut the hell up! If anyone here wanted to hear you badmouth the car many of us like/own/owned we would have said HEY I HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO, SO CAN SOME ABNORMALLY ANNOYING P.O.S. START TALKING CRAP ABOUT OUR CARS? 

Because you don't like a design does not make it a joke. YOU not liking something actually means nothing at all. 

I could argue proper english with you all day...but your name is wing nut....why would I even waste any more of my life reading the putrid drivel that you call an opinion.

"Consider yourself insulted!" durrrr aren't you cool..durrr


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I hate the mustang retro look and I hate the new camaro look. May not be exactly retro but too close for my taste. This topic has been talked about to hell and back. It always comes to someone saying this so I will just say it...

It's just a matter of opinion. Some people like retro some don't. Some people liked the trans am some didn't.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

That bird on the hood is awful...I am 26 so I don't identify with that Smokey and the Bandit crap, LOL I mean I have seen it on Nick at Night...Just reminds me of mullets and trailers.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

mlyon said:


> Just reminds me of mullets and trailers.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------

